# Baby Potato Foil Packets?



## BreezyCooking (Aug 24, 2008)

Tonight I'm going to grill some turkey kielbasa to serve with a variety of mustards.

Since I also have some adorable tiny little yellow fingerling potatoes, I plan to put a few of them in a foil packet with butter, salt, & pepper & let them steam/roast on the grill as well.

Question:  Do I need to make a slit in the foil to allow steam to escape, or does that sort of defeat the purpose of the foil packet?  Also, approximately how long do you think approx. six 3"-long baby patooties would take over medium coals?


----------



## Angie (Aug 24, 2008)

No slits needed!  Just wrap them up and let them cook!

As far as timing...I can't help you there....


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 24, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Tonight I'm going to grill some turkey kielbasa to serve with a variety of mustards.
> 
> Since I also have some adorable tiny little yellow fingerling potatoes, I plan to put a few of them in a foil packet with butter, salt, & pepper & let them steam/roast on the grill as well.
> 
> Question: Do I need to make a slit in the foil to allow steam to escape, or does that sort of defeat the purpose of the foil packet? Also, approximately how long do you think approx. six 3"-long baby patooties would take over medium coals?


 
*Can't answer this question on the forum. I have to be there in person. Please send me your address right around dinner time and I'll show up. I'm bringing my own fork. *

*Don't make the slit, just roast them in the sealed packet.  Double the foil so they don't scorch.  Give them about 30 minutes, test them then turn the packets and give them another 10 - 15 if needed.*


----------



## GB (Aug 24, 2008)

Another vote for no slit. I do not think they will take 30 minutes though. I would guess closer to 15-20 minutes, but going longer won't be disastrous.


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 25, 2008)

i do red potatoes like this all the time ..
no slit .. 20 mins ..


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 1, 2008)

Our grilled turkey kielbasa dinner got waylaid until last night, but wanted you to know that the fingerling potatoes came out WONDERFUL.  Had about a pound of them, sliced them in half lenghtwise & put them in a packet of double-thickness foil along with lots of butter, sea salt, freshly-ground black pepper, & just a light sprinkle of granulated garlic.

I put the packet directly over the medium-high heat coals for about 15 minutes, then moved them over to make room for the kielbasa, where they stayed for another 15 minutes or so.

They came out absolutely perfect - tender without being mushy, very buttery & flavorful, & even though in the foil packet still had just a hint of smoke.  Husband loved them & had 2nd helpings.  I have just a few leftover which I'll probably crush lightly along with the leftover butter-sauteed green cabbage & saute up as an egg breakfast side during the week.


----------



## Dina (Sep 1, 2008)

Breezy,
You just gave me a great idea for a side dish for tonight's grilled burgers and hotdogs.


----------

